# map issues



## UBERSOULA (Nov 19, 2017)

so with the blocks of maps missing can we still drive? Will the moneys till come thru to our app. I'm sitting around too worried to drive in case its all crashed and we have to go to hub to sort out???!!!!


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

I’ve found that everything works out fine in practice.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

UBERSOULA said:


> so with the blocks of maps missing can we still drive? Will the moneys till come thru to our app. I'm sitting around too worried to drive in case its all crashed and we have to go to hub to sort out???!!!!


Oh babe......breathe.....

.


----------

